# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Nopirkšu PIC programmatoru

## chieris

Ir vēlme tikt pie PIC programmatora.

----------


## DanillaD

https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...3-79&toc=20984 Pickit2
https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...4-56&toc=20984 Pickit3

----------


## chieris

> https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...3-79&toc=20984 Pickit2
> https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...4-56&toc=20984 Pickit3


 Tas nav nepieciešams. Bija tāda doma par PICKIT3, bet paņēmu lodāmuru, sagrabināju sīkumus pa lādi un tiku pie "konfektes".

----------

